# Wusstet ihr schon, dass der R200...



## Stefan Payne (22. November 2008)

...eigentlich Supersampling konnte, es aber im Markt deaktiviert wurde, weil es zu fehlerhaft war??

Hier ein 'Beweislink, ebenso konte der R200 unter 'mysteriösen umständen' ein Rotated Grid darstellen, im 2x Mode wurde es sogar in der freien Wildbahn gesehen, bei 4x hat mans versucht, konnte es aber nicht eindeutig finden.


----------



## Whoosaa (22. November 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> ...eigentlich Supersampling konnte, es aber im Markt deaktiviert wurde, weil es zu fehlerhaft war??
> 
> Hier ein 'Beweislink, ebenso konte der R200 unter 'mysteriösen umständen' ein Rotated Grid darstellen, im 2x Mode wurde es sogar in der freien Wildbahn gesehen, bei 4x hat mans versucht, konnte es aber nicht eindeutig finden.




Wuerde es dir etwas ausmachen, mir Supersampling und Rotated Grid zu erklaeren? Mich wuerde jetzt naemlich interessieren, was das denn genau ist, und ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung..


----------



## Uziflator (22. November 2008)

Klär uns auf. Meister Payne


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (23. November 2008)

das ist ein recht neuer AA [anti-aliasing] modus, der mal wieder alles hübscher macht und mal wieder mehr leistung frisst...
genaue details folgen sicher noch von stefan


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. November 2008)

Viel Spaß beim lesen:
3DCenter - Anti-Aliasing im Detail
3DCenter - Multisampling Anti-Aliasing unter der Lupe



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Wuerde es dir etwas ausmachen, mir Supersampling und Rotated Grid zu erklaeren? Mich wuerde jetzt naemlich interessieren, was das denn genau ist, und ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung..


Übersetz es ins Deutsche 
Rotated Grid -> rotiertes Raster
Ordered Grid -> angeordnetes Raster

Supersampling ist einfach gesagt eine vielfache Bildschirmauflösung runtergerechnet, hierbei werden auch die Texturen mit geglättet, Nachteil ist, das die Texturleistung der Karte um den FSAA Modus abnimmt (ie 2x FSAA -> halbe Texturleistung)
Multisampling arbeitet nur da wo es gebraucht wird -> Polygonenden, so dass es wesentlich Performanter ist.


----------



## y33H@ (23. November 2008)

Bei 4x4 SSAA wird das Bild intern auf jeder Achse (daher 4x4) mit der 4-fachen Auflösung gerendert (Oversampling), aber mit der "normalen" Auflösung angezeigt (Downsampling). Dabei werden nicht nur Polygonkanten und Texturen geglättet, sondern auch Shadereffekte. So flimmern zB auch Bump Maps nicht mehr. Zudem hat SSAA einen AF-Effekt, bei 16x AF samt 4x4 SSAA effektiv 64:1 AF. Ne Geforce rendert übrigens OGSSAA.

cYa


----------



## Whoosaa (23. November 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> Bei 4x4 SSAA wird das Bild intern auf jeder Achse (daher 4x4) mit der 4-fachen Auflösung gerendert (Oversampling), aber mit der "normalen" Auflösung angezeigt (Downsampling). Dabei werden nicht nur Polygonkanten und Texturen geglättet, sondern auch Shadereffekte. So flimmern zB auch Bump Maps nicht mehr. Zudem hat SSAA einen AF-Effekt, bei 16x AF samt 4x4 SSAA effektiv 64:1 AF. Ne Geforce rendert übrigens OGSSAA.
> 
> cYa



Herzlichen Willkommen im Buxtehuder Bahnhof.. 
Was jetzt? Was ist SSAA, OGSSAA, warum rechnet der des erst hoch und dann runter? Ist doch schwachsinnig..  



EDIT:
So, ich habe mich gerade eben durch den ersten Artikel ueber Anti-Aliasing gekaempft (), und jetzt stellt sich mir im Moment die Frage:

Kann mir noch mal jemand schnell den Unterschied zwischen Multisampling und Supersampling erklaeren? Dankeschoen!
Und was genau ist FSAA und OGSSAA?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (23. November 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> ...eigentlich Supersampling konnte, es aber im Markt deaktiviert wurde, weil es zu fehlerhaft war??


Leider falsch. Der R200 konnte _nur_* Supersampling (Ordered Grid, bis zu 6x) und das war auch nicht deaktiviert - . Was deaktiviert wurde, weil es nicht lief, ist Multisampling. Das sollte den Chip eigentlich konkurrenzfähig halten, funktionierte aber nicht.

Das wurde dann im R300 behoben.


*Mit öffentlich verfügbaren Treibern.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. November 2008)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Herzlichen Willkommen im Buxtehuder Bahnhof..
> Was jetzt? Was ist SSAA, OGSSAA, warum rechnet der des erst hoch und dann runter? Ist doch schwachsinnig..


SSAA -> Supersamping Anti Aliasing
OGSSAA -> Ordered Grid Super Sampling

Supersampling glättet das gesamte Bild, braucht daher nicht zwangsläufig eine Hardware Implementierung.
Geforce 1 und 2 sowie Radeon 256/7x00 konnten kein FSAA in Hardware, wurd aber später durch einen entsprechen Treiber nachgereicht.

Entsprechend hat man hier nur ein Ordered Grid Supper Sampling.



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Kann mir noch mal jemand schnell den Unterschied zwischen Multisampling und Supersampling erklaeren? Dankeschoen!
> Und was genau ist FSAA und OGSSAA?


Multisampling bearbeitet nur die Polygonkanten.
Supersampling bearbeitet das ganze Bild, also auch Texturen.
Entsprechend hoch ist auch der Performance Impact.



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Leider falsch. Der R200 konnte _nur_* Supersampling (Ordered Grid, bis zu 6x) und das war auch nicht deaktiviert - . Was deaktiviert wurde, weil es nicht lief, ist Multisampling. Das sollte den Chip eigentlich konkurrenzfähig halten, funktionierte aber nicht.
> 
> Das wurde dann im R300 behoben.
> *Mit öffentlich verfügbaren Treibern.


Öhm, ja, natürlich 
Mein Fehler 

Allerdings konnte der R200 nicht nur ein Ordered Grid sondern auch ein Rotated Grid, leider nicht immer (besser gesagt meistens nicht).


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (23. November 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Öhm, ja, natürlich
> Mein Fehler



*owned*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. November 2008)

Vielleicht sollte man noch ergänzen, dass die Karte zu einer Zeit erschien, als Super-Sampling auf recht wenig Gegenliebe stieß:
Die Rechengeschwindigkeit mit SSAA entspricht ziemlich genau der Geschwindigkeit, die die Karte mit der "internen" Auflösung hat (also z.B. 800x600 mit 4xSSAA ist so schnell wie 1600x1200) und die Karten hatten nicht genug Leistung, um es bei hohen Auflösungen zu nutzen.
Ein Vielfaches kleiner Auflösungen runterzusamplen machte aber für den Anwender nur selten Sinn: Damals waren quasi alle mit CRTs unterwegs und die konnten die höhere Auflösung auch einfach direkt darstellen, was mindestens die gleiche Bildqualität, ggf. mit einem Tick mehr Schärfe bringt.
Nur bei alten Spielen, bei denen keine höhere Auflösung einstellbar war (warum hat das eigentlich bis heute niemand per Treiber umgangen?) oder bei billigen Monitoren, deren Zeilenfrequenz hohe Auflösungen unerträglich machte, war SSAA von Interesse.


----------



## Whoosaa (23. November 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Multisampling bearbeitet nur die Polygonkanten.
> Supersampling bearbeitet das ganze Bild, also auch Texturen.



1.) Okay. Wie genau kann ich mir Polygone vorstellen/ was genau ist das? 
2.) Und wie kann ich das dann in Relation zu Texturen setzen? Was genau sind Texturen?
3.) Und was bedeutet jetzt nochmal FSAA?

Tut mir Leid, dass das hier jetzt so eine Fragestunde wird, aber jetzt hast du mein Interesse geweckt.  Du brauchst es aber nicht erklaeren, wenns dir zu viel wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. November 2008)

1. Polygone sind Dreiecke, aus denen in allen aktuellen 3D Engines alle Objekte aufgebaut sind. Polygon-Kanten sind dementsprechend alle Ecken, die durch die physikalische Form der Umgebung zustande kommen. (Im Gegensatz zu z.B. "Kanten" die nur durch Texturen aufgemalt sind)
2. Texturen sind Bilder, die auf die Polygone aufgegklebt werden, damit die mehr als nur eine Farbe haben, also z.B. eine Struktur. (weiterführend werden Texturen auch für die Speicherung anderer Flächenbezogener Eigenschaften genutzt, aber darum gehts hier nicht)
3. "Full-Screen-Antialiasing", also Anti-Aliasing, dass auf den gesamten Bildschirm angewendet wird.
Aus mir nicht ganz erklärlichen Gründen wird der Begriff auch immer wieder für MSAA verwendet, obwohl dass eben nur Polygonkanten und nicht das ganze Bild behandelt. (Wurde früher mal als Edge-AA bezeichnet)


----------

